# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For Sale Like New Glowforge Pro 3d printer co2 laser engraver and extras

## Makenzie

I realzed this is not a classified forum

----------


## curious aardvark

just out of curiosity, what sort of price were you looking for and how well do you think the glowforge worked ? 
They look like a lot of money for what they are (laser power isn't great) - but the glowforge software looks pretty interesting in the adverts. 

I don't see why you can't sell one on here. Not a 3d printer but laser engravers and cutters are sort of, related. 

So stick it back up if you want to :-)

----------


## mpersonick

> I realzed this is not a classified forum


Is this still available?

----------


## Makenzie

Still available for sale..

----------


## Makenzie

send email to maritime28@pm.me for inquiries. Thanks

----------

